# recommended oil for 2006 jetta- 160 000 miles



## Team Aztec (Jun 5, 2011)

hello i was wondering what is the recommended oil for a 2006 jetta 2.5l with 160 000 miles,
everytime i take it to the dealer they use Castrol Syntec 5w40 i believed.

i read somewhere that 5w40 was for the turbo engines only, that i should be using 5w30 instead.

i dont really have any problems right now but i was just wondering if i should stick to the same oil
with the high mileage i have, or try something different.
tia


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

You can run anything from a 0w-30 to a 5w-40 synthetic in that engine year round. There are some 30 weight oils that meet the VW 502 specification, but it's easier to find a 0w-40 or 5w-40, VW spec oil. I'm not a big fan of Castrol; I'd go with the Mobil 1/0w-40 European Formula, which you can get for around the same price. The 2.5L engine has a large sump capacity and isn't hard on oil. So you can run 10k service intervals with no problem.

TS


----------



## Team Aztec (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks man i greatly appreciated...aztec


----------

